# Silly question.... Deodorant?



## sabian92 (8 Mar 2011)

Another one of those daft questions...


What do you use for deodorant? I don't ride wearing lyrca or any of these base layers that "wick sweat away leaving you comfortable and dry", and I know eventually I'll whiff a bit but how can I help prevent it happening as quickly?

Currently I use the gillette stuff but it's not quite good enough.


----------



## 4F (8 Mar 2011)

Whatever is on special offer. At the moment Sure


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Mar 2011)

Why don't you get some sports/cycling gear if you're going any decent distance, you'll be more comfortable and you won't be bathed in sweat so much. I don't bother using anything before cycling to work or going out for a longer ride, I'll clean up at the end of the ride. 

Happy to ride and smell - I'm out in the great outdoors after all!


----------



## John the Monkey (8 Mar 2011)

4F said:


> Whatever is on special offer. At the moment Sure



Ha! That...

I find Sure, Natrel & Right Guard (the regular stuff, not the EXTREME or SPORT) work best for me, fwiw.


----------



## subaqua (8 Mar 2011)

4F said:


> Whatever is on special offer. At the moment Sure




+1


----------



## summerdays (8 Mar 2011)

I often wear in wintertime Bamboo clothing. Both Mr Summerdays and myself have both Technical styled garments from bamboo and also other T-shirts, such as from this local company: http://www.mildwestheroes.co.uk/shop/ (though only a few of their Tee's are from Bamboo). Definitely both Bamboo and Merino clothing does seem to go smelly as quickly as other fabrics.

Err typing error there... changing that last sentence to:

Definitely both Bamboo and Merino clothing *doesN'T *seem to go smelly as quickly as other fabrics. Oopps sorry


----------



## cd365 (8 Mar 2011)

subaqua said:


> +1



+2


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Mar 2011)

summerdays said:


> Definitely both Bamboo and Merino clothing does seem to go smelly as quickly as other fabrics.



You sure you've got that right, the merino stuff I have definitely stays unsmelly for longer than other fabrics?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Mar 2011)

Uncle Mort said:


> I find that the cheapo stuff in aerosol form gives my delicate skin a nasty rash, so mummy gets me Nivea Ultra sensitive roll-on!



I'd like some deodorant please.

Ball or aerosol?

No, I am wanting it for my armpits!


----------



## corshamjim (8 Mar 2011)

Sure stick deodorant for me too.

I only recently started wearing cycle-specific (or at least sports-specific) clothing myself and find it makes a huge difference in comfort on a long ride. It doesn't have to be too expensive and doesn't have to be in-yer-face lycra stylee. The shirt I normally wear is a Madison long sleeve one http://www.madison.co.uk/productinf...=Clothing&tier2=Jerseys+-+Mens&catref=CL23124 and I usually wear Ronhill Tracksters which can often be found at around a tenner a pair. Underwear is from Aldi.

This may sound obvious, but taking a shower just before you go our for a ride helps too (although taking two showers in a day is probably terribly wasteful and will doubtless hasten global warming).

If you use fabric softener in your wash, consider not using it. It might smell nice when the washing is just done but it clogs up the fibres.


----------



## flogster (8 Mar 2011)

corshamjim said:


> This may sound obvious, but taking a shower just before you go our for a ride helps too (although taking two showers in a day is probably terribly wasteful and will doubtless hasten global warming).





If I have time I'll have a morning shower and blast a generous shot of (whatever) deodorant before putting base layer on.

Then when get to work, change and quick once over chest and underarms with flannel and a second shot of deodorant once again. Works for me.

Umm.....think it works for office too, no whiffy complaints yet.


----------



## ohnovino (8 Mar 2011)

Right Guard 3-D Protection.

Obviously it's far better than bog-standard 2D anti-antiperspirants 

Bought some because it just happened to be what was on offer in Home Bargains that day, but it works better than anything else I've tried so I went back and bought a bag-full.


----------



## summerdays (8 Mar 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> You sure you've got that right, the merino stuff I have definitely stays unsmelly for longer than other fabrics?




Sorry forgot the n't of the doesn't ...

So just to be clear the bamboo and merino clothing remains non smelly for longer than other fabrics.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Mar 2011)




----------



## tyred (8 Mar 2011)

Can't believe I'm saying this as I hate the scent but the best I've found is Old Spice (only bought as it was on special offer in the local chemists a while back). The whitewater scent is much better but harder to find.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Mar 2011)

black one from Sainsburys


----------



## sabian92 (8 Mar 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Why don't you get some sports/cycling gear if you're going any decent distance, you'll be more comfortable and you won't be bathed in sweat so much. I don't bother using anything before cycling to work or going out for a longer ride, I'll clean up at the end of the ride.
> 
> Happy to ride and smell - I'm out in the great outdoors after all!



I can't afford it.... I'm only on child benefit (18 going on 19 so that won't even be around for much longer...) and I don't work because I'm at college full time.

Ah well, it was worth trying to find out if I could whiff less with a different deodorant. I do want some proper base layers though, I just really cannot justify 25 quid+ for one.


----------



## summerdays (8 Mar 2011)

The bamboo t-shirts I linked to are more like £15-20 and I've bought some of mine (plain black ones) for about £10. Now is the time to go looking as they start selling off some stuff in the sales.


----------



## slowmotion (8 Mar 2011)

sabian92 said:


> I can't afford it.... I'm only on child benefit (18 going on 19 so that won't even be around for much longer...) and I don't work because I'm at college full time.
> 
> Ah well, it was worth trying to find out if I could whiff less with a different deodorant. I do want some proper base layers though, I just really cannot justify 25 quid+ for one.




I've no idea how good they are but Lidl will be selling a load of budget cycling kit starting in Monday 14th March
. They have base layers and all manner of goodies. Google Lidl and have a look. 

Edit: This link might work...

http://newsletter.lidl.co.uk/c/mv


----------



## Norm (8 Mar 2011)

To affirm the comment about selling off winter stuff, I got a new base layer yesterday in Millets (the options in Bracknell are severely limited) for only £7. 

It worked just fine at -4 today under just a t-shirt and Altura Night Vision.


----------



## uphillstruggler (8 Mar 2011)

try imperial leather soap for your wash - always smells clean to me - but that just may be an age thing! and i use Aldi roll on as deodorant, which is cheap but suprisingly good.

Merino wool doesnt smell because it doesnt harbour the bacteria that causes the smell (or so i read somewhere)

please correct me on anything stated


----------



## youngoldbloke (8 Mar 2011)

I used to poo-poo 'technical' clothing, and just wear a cotton T shirt in the gym ...... but I was SO wrong! These new fangled synthetic wicking fabrics really work. Decathlon/Lidl/Aldi sell some really inexpensive T shirts/base layers. They do get smelly, but wash them after each use. They are so much more comfortable.


----------



## Bromptonaut (8 Mar 2011)

Not sure whether OP intended to differentiate but answers cover anti-perspirants as well as deodorants. Maybe bleedin obvious but the former stop sweat whereas the latter kill off the bugs that cause BO and/or mask the smell. 

As I don't get on with anti's I'm limited to the deo function. Most of the popular brands work OK and I tend to vary between Old Spice (!!!) and Tabac Original. I'm aware however that some 'eco' types are less than fully effective - at least for me.


----------



## Norm (8 Mar 2011)

Oh, yeah, I meant to say that I have recently heard very good reports on Perspirex. I also use the Right Guard 3D stuff, although I also have a bottle of Lynx at work as it is smaller and more discrete when nipping off to change.


----------



## Matthames (8 Mar 2011)

Aromarant from Lush. I can't stand using sprays and a lot of roll ons tend to react with my sweat to form a sort of plastic in the armpits on my clothes. I have found aromarant is best for me.

Which reminds me, I need another trip to lush soon to buy some more. Walking into lush is seriously dangerous for my wallet!!


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Mar 2011)

4F said:


> Whatever is on special offer. At the moment Sure



Same here.


----------



## MossCommuter (8 Mar 2011)

slowmotion said:


> I've no idea how good they are but Lidl will be selling a load of budget cycling kit starting in Monday 14th March
> . They have base layers and all manner of goodies. Google Lidl and have a look.
> 
> Edit: This link might work...
> ...



+1 but while you're there don't be tempted by the 49p roll on anti-perspirant...

...it burns


----------



## Bman (8 Mar 2011)

Another +1 for Sure here. I found that Gillette didnt last the whole day.

That and a change of clothes for when you get off the bike. Even if you havnt been wearing cycle specific gear.


----------



## xpc316e (8 Mar 2011)

I love the ones that offer '48 hour protection' - what kind of filthy git showers/bathes every other day?


----------



## Basil.B (8 Mar 2011)

None! Just soap and water.


----------



## steve30 (9 Mar 2011)

Basil.B said:


> None! Just soap and water.



Me too. 

I have never used any anti perspirant or deodorant. No way could I put up with smelling funny chemicals all day.


----------



## sabian92 (9 Mar 2011)

steve30 said:


> Me too.
> 
> I have never used any anti perspirant or deodorant. No way could I put up with smelling funny chemicals all day.




Sometimes even if I DO wear deodorant, I start to smell after a few hours. If I didn't wear it, you could have sold my BO to Saddam to use in his dirty bombs....


I will definitely look at base layers though. Seem to be the way forward for me and definitely worth saving for.


----------



## zacklaws (9 Mar 2011)

You do not mention the reason why you want to wear deodorant? is it so that you do not stink when you commute and get to your destination or when on casual rides etc. Remember that sweating is the bodies natural means to keep itself coo and regulate its temperaturel so wearing deodorants will act against what your body wants to do and you could overheat, if its commuting, then the only guaranteed real way to keep sweat free is through less exertion and go slower. I just slap a bit of Sure for men under the armpits and pedal slow to work, nobodies complained of me stinking at work yet so it must work, even on the days when I have had to rush when I'm running late and got a sweat on. Its only stale sweat that stinks due to bacterial action, so they say.

As for base layers, and if your on a budget, then you will not go far wrong with the following from Sports Direct and at the price £6 you cannot go wrong. I've been wearing them now for the past two years in temperatures down to and below freezing with just a windproof jersey over the top and found them perfect, and not bothered with my more expensive ones. Others on the forums have also recommended them in the past. The bottoms are OK too for casual wear, like to keep warm in the house too if your on a budget like me, but I have never had to wear them for cycling yet as they may be a bit too warm.

http://www.sportsdirect.com/campri-thermal-top-mens-402136


----------



## annedonnelly (9 Mar 2011)

summerdays said:


> I often wear in wintertime Bamboo clothing. Both Mr Summerdays and myself have both Technical styled garments from bamboo and also other T-shirts, such as from this local company: http://www.mildwestheroes.co.uk/shop/ (though only a few of their Tee's are from Bamboo).



Thanks for that link - I'm always looking for ethical products. Any comments on their sizing? Do they tend to be generously cut? I'm skinny and many small sizes are too big for me


----------



## subaqua (9 Mar 2011)

xpc316e said:


> I love the ones that offer '48 hour protection' - what kind of filthy git showers/bathes every other day?




anybody from Glasgow , apparently


----------



## SavageHoutkop (9 Mar 2011)

annedonnelly said:


> Thanks for that link - I'm always looking for ethical products. Any comments on their sizing? Do they tend to be generously cut? I'm skinny and many small sizes are too big for me



I can again recommend Chocolate Fish Merino for (at least some) ethical credentials - can't give you organic or FairTrade (TM) - but from NZ sheep so they aren't muled (or whatever it's called); and not made in a sweatshop somewhere.
Sizing is a bit odd, I'm skinny and i'm the smallest size they do (XXS? XXXS?) - they're unisex sizes hence the problem. Husband is an M...


----------



## BrumJim (9 Mar 2011)

annedonnelly said:


> Thanks for that link - I'm always looking for ethical products. Any comments on their sizing? Do they tend to be generously cut? I'm skinny and many small sizes are too big for me



I have a base layer from these people in my drawers, and will be wearing it on the way home:
http://www.bambooclothing.co.uk/


----------



## summerdays (9 Mar 2011)

annedonnelly said:


> Thanks for that link - I'm always looking for ethical products. Any comments on their sizing? Do they tend to be generously cut? I'm skinny and many small sizes are too big for me



I have the purple bike one in medium I think and I would say it is a bit on the small side if anything - though a friend with a larger chest than me also manages to wear the same size. I can measure it if you want but it may have changed slightly in the wash.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Mar 2011)

what ever body care have on offer that is for soft delicate skin and non aerosol


----------



## annedonnelly (10 Mar 2011)

BrumJim said:


> I have a base layer from these people in my drawers, and will be wearing it on the way home:
> http://www.bambooclothing.co.uk/



Yes, I've a (non-cycling) top from them. The bamboo fabric feels lovely but the smallest size is just a bit too large.


----------



## festival (10 Mar 2011)

sabian92 said:


> Another one of those daft questions...
> 
> 
> What do you use for deodorant? I don't ride wearing lyrca or any of these base layers that "wick sweat away leaving you comfortable and dry", and I know eventually I'll whiff a bit but how can I help prevent it happening as quickly?
> ...



Wearing technical clothing doesn't stop you sweating and smelling, but it helps to keep you comfortable. there are so many variables to consider.
I am assuming from what you say you cycle to wherever you are going and then spend the day wearing the same clothes. If that's not the case you should have used a bit more care with your question.
So, frankly its pretty obvious your going to pong.
While wearing the right kit will always have advantages if you take a change of clothes and have a wash at your destination, with or without any smellys you wont stink.
blimey, its not rocket science


----------



## quassleberry (11 Mar 2011)

I always use roll -on deodorants and change out of my cycling clothes (cotton t-shirt & running leggings) into uniform. During the summer I use a deodorant spray after cycling home lunchtime - just in case I might pong, no ones complained yet.

I have bought my teenage daughter 'Mitchum' roll -on due to a favourable write up in a magazine. (They probably do a male version too if needed). 

Both my partner and daughter insist on using aerosols though. Consequently and a bit O T their shirts still smell even after washing, any tips to prevent/cure this? I'm sure it's down to the aerosols.


----------



## dave r (11 Mar 2011)

The only thing I use is cheap baby talc. I normally commute in the clothes I work in and use cycle gear for the Sunday rides.


----------



## peelywally (12 Mar 2011)

first thing i find with a sale sticker on it .


----------



## The Jogger (12 Mar 2011)

Magnum, really effective.


----------



## Norm (12 Mar 2011)

The Jogger said:


> Magnum, really effective.


Any particular flavour, TJ?


----------

